# PHP Versionen unter Linux&Apache



## phpecki (6. Oktober 2004)

*Zwei PHP Versionen unter Linux&Apache*

Hallo!

Unter Win32 und IIS ist es möglich verschiedene PHP-Versionen auf einem Webserver
zur Anwendung zu bringen - über virtuelle Verzeichnisse und Zuordnung der php.exe!

Ist das auch unter Linux und einem Apache-Webserver irgendwie möglich?

MfG
Ecki


----------



## thoern (7. Oktober 2004)

Klar ist das möglich! 
Allerdings müssen die unterschiedlichen php-Versionen in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen installiert sein und die entsprechenden php-Module sollten in unterschiedlichen Subdirectories von ../apache/libexec bzw. ../apache/modules liegen


----------

